# 870 vs bps



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Which would make a better turkey shotgun browning bps or Remington 870


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I had the BPS, and it was INSANE for Skeet. As far as turkey I would take the 870.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots more parts and stuff for a 870. As far as shootability with the right choke they will both kill turkeys. Unless your just a browning nut I would go 870 simply for the fact you can make it into any type of gun you want to down the road for cheap.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I have both,my 870 is my all around shoot everything,but,for turkey my BPS special purpose 30 in. full choke is all you could want.I shoot 3 in. #2 shot,KILLIN!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

SP10!!!!!! I like the nova but the b bps would be my next choice down the line.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> SP10!!!!!! I like the nova but the b bps would be my next choice down the line.


I went to a nova 20ga 3 years ago for my turkey gun. I have a hevishot choke and shoot 3" hevishot blend from it. It absolutely destroys turkeys. I doubt I will ever go back to a 12ga. Just no reason to really. The 20ga is lighter to carry and is much easier to shoot.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

As far as the stock gun, the BPS blows the 870 away IMO. The BPS is made a lot tighter so the parts fit like a glove, it is very quiet. It is also super accurate. 

Given that, if you want to do any sort of mods, extra barrels, stocks, etc then the 870 blows it out of the water.

The NOVA is a good in between the 2.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I have two 870s, one 12 gauge and the other a 20 gauge, and I have had problems with both. The 20 gauge lasted years before I had a problem but the 12 was messed up out of the box. It would not eject the spent shell. Ended up paying a gun smith repair since. I think there were burrs inside the barrell that kept the shell lodged in.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive owned two different 870s and never had a problem. The BPS has a smoother action though.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had both a Browning BPS and a few 870's. My go to gun for ducks and turkeys though is a Mossberg 835. The 835 most of the times depending on the model is ported and also on all models it has a 10 gauge barrel which allows for a much better pattern with larger lead and steel shot. IMHO it is the best hunting shotgun on the market and they will take some serious abuse.:thumbup:!


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Clam said:


> I have two 870s, one 12 gauge and the other a 20 gauge, and I have had problems with both. The 20 gauge lasted years before I had a problem but the 12 was messed up out of the box. It would not eject the spent shell. Ended up paying a gun smith repair since. I think there were burrs inside the barrel that kept the shell lodged in.


I had a problem with my 870 12 ga not ejecting the 3 1/2 inch shells. I used crocus cloth and a drill to polish the chamber out then used lapping compound on a soft cloth with the drill to finish it. Shine like a new dime and no more hang ups. 
Took it to Manhattan, Kansas on a Rio Grande turkey hunt and took two really nice birds.
I own three 870's and one 1100. All are good guns.


----------

